# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Starting to collect next run

## jolter604

Well I am already thinking of a new stack and I found a vial of ment 
I am thinking of
Test 400 mg
Masteron e 500 or eq 600
Ment 50mg and npp 100mg eod
No orals

And I have been using adex for the last couple years but I think it's time to get back to aromasin .

Currently on
Trt 200
Master e 250
25mg anadrol 
Weekly

Age 43
6'4"
228 pounds
Hoping to gain 15 clean pounds ang lose 5 pounds of fat.
I mean I want to gain another 30 pounds but realistically at my age and my job I would be happy with the above outcome. 

Food is everything!!!

----------


## jolter604

Maybe
Test 500
Eq 600
Primo 600

Food is everything!!!

----------


## jolter604

Ok I'm going with 8 weeks 400test e
50 eod ment

Week 8
Test 500
Primo 600
For 8 more weeks

Then
Trt 200
Primo 600

Until I'm broke....

And I am getting some pharma HGH

Food is everything!!!

----------


## Mr. Small

> Ok I'm going with 8 weeks 400test e
> 50 eod ment
> 
> Week 8
> Test 500
> Primo 600
> For 8 more weeks
> 
> Then
> ...


So, that's a 16 week cycle?

----------


## jolter604

> So, that's a 16 week cycle?


16-18 depends on if my gains halt or I feel good I will go to 18 weeks then keep the Primo going and drop my test to trt dose. 

Food is everything!!!

----------

